# Hello New Grower!!!



## NggaFace (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Everyone!!! Glad to be apart of rollitup!! I have been documenting some of my trials and tribulation in my recent grow and would love to meet other fellow growers to help me along the way. The more feedback I get the better my plants come out. So far this grow is the best one I have ever done and its 2 different strains!!! Go check out.

Help a brother out! https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/378092-need-help-first-grow-a11.html


----------



## Ernst (Nov 4, 2010)

That is what the sites are for!

Sharing info and helping folks...

Welcome!


----------



## NggaFace (Nov 4, 2010)

Sweet let me know what you think!!


----------

